# Biloxi Marsh in June?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What can I expect? My son has landed a summer internship with US Fish and Wildlife near Lacombe LA so I'm thinking about pulling the skiff over there at some point. Looks like Hopedale is the place to set out from? What is the water clarity in the summer? A lot of floating grass? Are the gnats going to carry us off? How many local chicks are on tinder? What other areas in that vicinity should I look into?

Thanks in advance

Stu


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sublime said:


> What can I expect? My son has landed a summer internship with US Fish and Wildlife near Lacombe LA so I'm thinking about pulling the skiff over there at some point. Looks like Hopedale is the place to set out from? What is the water clarity in the summer? A lot of floating grass? Are the gnats going to carry us off? How many local chicks are on tinder? What other areas in that vicinity should I look into?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Stu


If your fishing for reds, the runs are longer from Hopedale. Delacroix is very much closer runs.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> If your fishing for reds, the runs are longer from Hopedale. Delacroix is very much closer runs.



I was thinking more of the Biloxi State Wildlife Management Area. Ie Stump Lake and Muscle Bay. Is Delacroix also considered part of the Biloxi Marsh?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Delacroix is not associated with Biloxi Management Area, it is the turn to the right instead to the left and another chenier oak ridge in the marsh, with bayou terra bouf as the main channel. As Hopedale is with bayou la loutre as the main channel. Stump Lagoon is 20 miles from the launch @ Hopedale. You can be in the Chandelier Sound from Delacroix launch 20 miles away. View google earth and input a line from launch to fishing spot and it will show exact mileage, saves lots of time and gas.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> Stump Lagoon is 20 miles from the launch @ Hopedale.


Stump lagoon is about half that. It's closer to 10 miles from BSM. I just ran it the other day. Eugenie is right around 17.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My bad, will check google earth, Google says Stump Lagoon is 9.79 miles and Lake Eugene is 15 miles. Used to run it with a 14' flat and a 20 merc in the 60's, duck hunting and trout fishing.


----------

